# [SOLVED] Dell XPS M1330 has no sound



## Bob_Binky (Oct 28, 2009)

My dell recently lost its sound...

Last I did was install a theme that requires changing the browserui.dll and shell32.dll

Could that be a possible cause?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 has no sound*

do you still have the speaker icon on the taskbar near the clock? and check the device manager for the sound card?


----------



## Bob_Binky (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 has no sound*

Speaker icon is active and at max volume

Device manager says SigmaTel High Def Audio CODEC is working properly



Ive also tried to update its driver


----------



## Bob_Binky (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 has no sound*

Sorry for double post edit button disappeared

Also tried uninstalling and reinstalling of driver...


* Heard a beep after I was prompt by the new audio driver to restart, when the system restarted it lost its sound again


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 has no sound*

ok, have you checked to see if the main volume is muted? most laptops have a mute button, left clicking the speaker icon is another spot to mute, right clicking the icon and open the mixer will be even more options to mute.

You can also go into the control panel, under sounds and do a test.

And last thing, have headphones you can plug in and see if you get sound from those?


----------



## Bob_Binky (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 has no sound*

Sound has not been mute

Sound test always fails

Headphones alos does not have sounds


Im wondering if upgrading from SP1 to SP2 will fix the problem?


I have SP1


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 has no sound*

Try to go to START/All Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Restore and restore it to a date that it was working and see if that helps.


----------



## Bob_Binky (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 has no sound*

Cant do System Restore --- I think I disabled it before (I deleted a partition where it is suppose to store backup)


Already fixed --- installed SP2


----------

